# Call Routine



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Man, finally I got the first stages of my call routine down. It took hours of listening to other callers routines and blowing my own call with trial and error. If I keep at blowing my call fo atleast an hour or so every day I should be ready to enter the Calling contest here in Fargo. Is anybody else going to be blowing in it?


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

I would guess so,that's why they call it a CONTEST!!!! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

:laugh: oke:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

tyler, i think that dave k is planning on blowing in it too. he's also been working on his routine and it sounds pretty good. i"m pretty excited to go and listen to all you guys in the contest. by the way my boat is arriving on tuesday so we'll have do some fishin soon. and some of this :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Right on man, just pm me when you wanna go.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Whats the occasion for the Goose calling contest, is there waterfowl show going on??? Fill me in..

madison


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah sheels is hosting a show in Sept 10-11. Those morons should have it in August. I might not even enter due to I will be hunting. Not sitting in town.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2004)

That little scheels store in Fargo is having a contest??!

Question, what's your routine like, fast like everyone elses?? I've heard a ton lately and man can they get up and go. Good luck, you'll need it!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

GB3- Thats is pretty retartded to have a show right during season..

If your in it good luck, you'll learn alot.. I'll most likely be laying in a field doing my routine of calling and blasting in some field...

Keepn it reel

madison


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i think they should have planned it for august or something. that is just how they work. they go with things that are of interest at the time. there probably hoping that the event will help them sell more calls too.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

They do stuff like that when all the students are in town, the University is the biggest business in Fargo.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Tyler, I think I am getting my routine down too, Lets compare ours..........First I start out taking a drink of Mountain dew, then I clear my throat loudly, then I squack on my new years eve party horn, or goose call, they really sound the same, then I yell at the guys with me that they must have moved or blinked because it couldn't have been my crappy calling that scared them off, or I blame the flagger for flagging wrong, then I kick my blind because my buddy didn't stuff it with enough vegetation.........Oh, sorry, that was my hunting calling routine, I still need to work on my competition calling routine. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehehe....keep blowing Dan, it'll come around.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Next time we will spend more time on your routine Dan. But having to put your mouth around your call when its filled with northern slime probably wouldn't have been very good.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dan,Do you have the honker talk video by Shawn Stahl?It helped me get the basics down.I remember practicing when I started.I dont know how many times I heard"shut that damm thing up or I will stick it where the sun dont shine". :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You're right jed, But the northern slime would keep the kids away from my calls!!!    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Are you sure it was northern slime...what did one of you guys do??? :toofunny:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, It was either northern slime or the noprthern S**t that was all over my boat afetr the fishing was done!!! :-? :-?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Once those slimy northerns got out of the water they paid you back with a nice green hydrospray all over your nice clean boat. Personally I thought it was pretty funny. Green northern shiat all over the boat. :lol:


----------

